# Hiya, my 6 months old GSD



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

I have been puppy training him for a few weeks now. And as if overnight all my hard work has gone out of the window. He used to sit, down, stay, wait all on first command. And come straight to me when called on long walks. Now he won't do anything for me. It's as if he has forgot everything. And now on long walks he won't come to me he comes but not so close that I can lead him up. Then runs off when I try to get him. HELP.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the teenager stage. He's gonna start to try testing limits and pushing boundaries. Your job is to make sure he fails those tests and to push back harder, or he'll think he can get away with murder. 

As long as you stay diligent and consistent, one day it'll all pay off. I promise.  (However, if you let him run the show, you're in for quite a ride).


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'll keep going with the training and hopefully he won't win at the rebel stage he is going through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

